# Stuck buckets ?



## IKE (Jun 24, 2017)

I've got four 5 gallon plastic buckets stuck together inside each other and I'll be darned if I can get them apart.......what's the trick to get them apart without damaging them ?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is a method I have found that will usually get those stubborn buckets apart.
Fill a larger container with warm/hot water. This container must be large enough to sit the buckets into.
Next, fill the top bucket with cold water. the colder the better!
Now, sit both buckets into the container with the hot water. You want just the bottom bucket in the hot water.
Wait a few minutes and then try to pull the top bucket up and out of the bottom one. Usually, the expansion of the lower bucket by the hot water and the contraction of the upper bucket filled with cold will allow you to get them separated.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2017)

I googled this, Ike. Hope it works for you


----------



## IKE (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks Pappy, I'll either give that a try or just go get a couple more at Home Depot for just $3.00 each.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 24, 2017)

My3 buckets are stuck.    I just fill the top one and carry them all together.


----------



## dols1 (Jul 11, 2017)

The hot water method will work, it's like if you can't get the lid off a jar and you run it under hot water it will expand and come off.


----------

